
Brazil: Judge rules identical twins must both pay support for nine-year-old girl - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-xl/latinamerica/top-stories/brazil-judge-rules-identical-twins-must-both-pay-support-for-nine-year-old-girl/ar-BBVBiSC
======
Crontab
Ridiculous.

------
mariuolo
A custody battle would be fun to watch.

